# rbp hunger declining?



## Piranhagirl81 (Sep 12, 2004)

Hey, I have 4 rbp's, I got them when they were like 2" now they are like 4-5". They have always been good eaters... but the past few weeks, they have eaten much slower(like the food begins to rot befroe they eat it) and now the past 2 times feeing them they dont eat at all. I feed them 85% shrimp, 10% carnivorous sinking pellets(made by hikari), and 5% feeders. The 2nd to last time they were fed was shrimp and they didnt touch it... and I finally took it out cause it cooked and began to rot....So, I decided to try feeders(they love tearing em up) and alas all 20 are still alive after almost 48 hrs.

Whats going on?!!?!?!


----------



## ace_1808 (Aug 16, 2004)

check your water parameters i.e. ammonia and nitrides. If your ammonia levels are too high then it will stress and harm your fish making them lose their appetite.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

You might be feeding them too much. How much do you feed them in a day? try feeding them every other day and observe the results...but definately check your water parameters first. good luck


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

sometimes P's go on hunger strikes for no reason... but most of the times something wierd happend (tank got moved around or change in water quality)

and you're probaly the only girl on earth with P's


----------



## Piranhagirl81 (Sep 12, 2004)

Yea I have been told that many times.. one time I almost made a girl at the lfs cry cause I was buying feeders for my p's.

And now for something completely different....

Thanks for the info... I will test tonight and put up the results tomorrow.... But other than that nothing has changed..... My whisper hang on filter died so I bought I penguin 125...

And, I normally feed them every other to every 3 days... and normally they tear everything up... 
If I feed shrimp: 8-10 frozen medium shrimp
Pellets: 10-15 pellets
Feeders: 10-20
*looks at tank* wow... some fish are gone... maybe like 1/3....

Thanks as always for the advice!!!!!


----------

